# Touring Turkey



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello all, I am trying to find out if anyone has gone to Turkey via Bulgaria, we are thinking of doing the trip via Hungary, Romania and then Bulgaria any information would be very welcome.


----------



## higgy2 (May 5, 2009)

Have a search on this site - if it will let you do that. I am
on the forum but don't know if guests can search.

http://www.turkishliving.com/forums/planes-trains-automobiles/33062-driving-turkey.html


----------



## Gilroy (Oct 4, 2007)

We are preparing for a similar trip, leaving April and returning at the end of June. We went to Hungary last year and used the ACSI and Camping Cheque books/maps to find campsites. These were usually good quality and some came with free entry to excellent thermal baths.

For Bulgaria and Romania this year we have been searching the net and http://en.camping.info/bulgaria is very useful, as is http://www.magbaztravels.com for Romania. The May 2007 edition of Practical Motorhome had a feature on motorhoming in Romania and has some useful links. We understand that there are a good number of Dutch-owned/operated sites in these countries but our grip of the Dutch language is not sufficient for us to search the net for these.

We haven't yet started our search for campsites in Turkey, but we have bought a Turkish map chip for our Garmin StaNav. The website turkeytravelplanner.com might be useful.

Feedback from your own research would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Re campsites in Turkey: ACSI have a few listed on their DVD and I guess in the book and on their website, but I hardly used them during a total of seven weeks on the road. Wildcamping is a doddle - lots of places to park up and free water all over the place.


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi all it was not so much the camping side of the job, but if it is feasable to go via Romania and Bulgaria. From looking on this forum the roads in Bulgaria are mostly chronic. The point being when the maths are complete would it be better to go via Italy. Barrie


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hymer1942 said:


> Hi all it was not so much the camping side of the job, but if it is feasable to go via Romania and Bulgaria. From looking on this forum the roads in Bulgaria are mostly chronic. The point being when the maths are complete would it be better to go via Italy. Barrie


Hi Barrie,

Happy Easter, not heard from you for a while?

We have done the trip in the opposite direction before Romania and Bulgaria were in the EU and it is not a big problem see HERE

We are in Crete at present and having a great time.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Hymer1942 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Don, good to see you are fit and on the move again. We have just come back from 9 weeks in southern Spain with very indiferent weather, hence the plan for Turkey next year. I shall read in depth the info and hope to see you soon. Regards to you both Barrie


----------

